# 2020 turkey patch



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Got mine today


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

August 1st, no patch yet.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I got mine a couple weeks ago. I bought one at the time of my kill, so late April.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Got mine yesterday finally.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Received mine last Thursday!


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Still waiting for mine, check hasnt been cashed it either. Might have to look up a number and try calling someone


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Still nothing here...kind of a bummer since it's for my 9 year old son


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Mine arrived on the 12th.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Mine arrived today


----------

